# eating once a day has helped me



## WhyMe=D (Dec 13, 2008)

i know this is not a very healthy suggestion to give,but the past few days i have eaten only a very late dinner..it is more of a weight loosing program for me,but i noticed some benefits,for example i have had this nice kind of looking ######







and i feel totally lighter...MAybe this is what our bodies need,a break from food for a while,i shall try not to eating anything..this is actuallly what i have been trying,but i give up before going to sleep,thats why the once -a-day meal is a dinner


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I run the same way. I often find myself trying to run as lean as possible because it reduces the weighted and bloated feeling that I have from food digestion. The problem is weight loss. Though this sounds like a positive for you. Just four years ago I weighed a muscular 175lbs and now I'm at a gaunt 145lbs. Now I can't seem to get enough calories in me. I have to force myself to eat. So be careful. Take multi Vitamins and other helpful supplements. It is real easy for people like us to get malnourished.


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think eating so infrequently might cause some other stomach issues on the long run, such as gastritis and ulcers.Not to mention malnutrition. Nobody has ever died from not eating anything for one or two days (I for example didn't eat anything a whole day when I had gastroenteritis and I'm fine), but in the long run this is definitely unhealthy... I know people who have got chronic gastritis as a result of this lifestyle. You do not want to have irritable bowel syndrome AND gastritis/ulcer, that would be total hell...


----------

